# New arrival: Anonimo Millemetri Japan LE



## phunky_monkey

Hey all!

My latest purchase has just arrived; a Millemetri Japan LE Bronze :-!

This is one of only 50 pieces made in 2007 (I believe), and I was lucky enough to snap up this NOS last week. Unfortunately it seems to have a slight issue, the crown will not wind the watch and is now locked in place. Date and time setting works fine, and when the crown is pulled out and pushed back in the watch will begin to run, but then stop after a period. Normally I would be inclined to return it, but as it is so rare I think I'll try and have it fixed locally. Fingers crossed it all works out!

The colour of the bronze, and uniform patina is just gorgeous, and the best I've seen in my opinion. I also think this piece is the epitome of Anonimo, being bronze, with a simple Millemetri dial (albeit with the Fleur-De-Lis, which I love), and the traditional Anonimo case. It is both simple and striking at the same time, and is the reason why I'm willing to try and have the issue rectified as I would really like to hold onto it.

The strap is also quite different to other Kodiaks. It is shorter for one, but is also more supple out of the box despite it's padded inserts. I can't comment on it too much as I haven't really worn it, but will update this in the future.

Anyways, some images of this beautiful piece:


----------



## JayVeeez

Absolutely beautiful watch! So incredibly rare too!

That sucks about the crown issue. It's always something! I have a hard time believing the seller didn't have an idea about the crown issue. You might want to share your findings with them. Good luck though.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks Jeff. Really liking this one, such a nice combination!

I've contacted the seller and they've been very good thus far. When I first opened the crown it would wind back and forth in the first position, but it wouldn't actually do anything to power the movement. It then locked itself in place so I guess when they tested it all appeared normal, but I'm not sure. I'd rather not send it back so hopefully we can sort out a solution. It's pretty dissapointing, but at the same time this is my first issue so I can't complain. Being 5 years old, and probably not having been wound much at all in that time may have resulted in the issue it now has. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Cool piece so rare I like it !

Well Dane you pointed so right this issue... An old piece, movement maybe dry... For for sure a quick fix. 

If you contact Igor I know you and your beloved bronze are safe. 

The strap is just so cool well padded and so cool finish, those always present in the past on the special editions. 

Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health my friend !!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## whywatch9

it was a good deal too. but, yes, there's always something like Jeff said. I started to look at the defects as part of the package, cause everyone is slightly different; and that goes with each different serial number.

The patina is crazy nice. I start to think that each of the anonimo bronze might have a slight different finish or something, check out the pictures below - pictures are pull from martin pulli's website - the patina on the argos in blue and black both look spotty like mine. Black one is a lot less spotty, but the blue looks exactly like mine when I first got it. I know that humidity and environment might play a key role, but I don't suppose Martin has got different climate conditions in his store where he store his Anonimos. Look at the spotty bronzes versus the nice and even ones, there's gotta be a reason for that.



















































BTW, just cleaned up my argo. now it's pretty much spotty less. I am waiting to see how the patina comes back. will post pictures afterwards.


----------



## timefleas

Looks good, and good luck with the crown issue. The strap appears to be identical to the one that comes with the Japan Edition of the Sailor Diver, padded and supple, right out of the box--my favorite Kodiak so far.


----------



## phunky_monkey

nelsondevicenci said:


> Cool piece so rare I like it !
> 
> Well Dane you pointed so right this issue... An old piece, movement maybe dry... For for sure a quick fix.
> 
> If you contact Igor I know you and your beloved bronze are safe.
> 
> The strap is just so cool well padded and so cool finish, those always present in the past on the special editions.
> 
> Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health my friend !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Thanks Nelson :-!

I've not heard back from Anonimo Australia as yet, so I've contacted a local watchmaker here in Melbourne who is vastly experienced with high end pieces. I'm going to pop past his store tomorrow and see what he thinks about removing the bezel, and if he's comfortable with it then I'll go ahead. I'm sure the movement fix will be pretty straightforward as you've said.



whywatch9 said:


> it was a good deal too. but, yes, there's always something like Jeff said. I started to look at the defects as part of the package, cause everyone is slightly different; and that goes with each different serial number.
> 
> The patina is crazy nice. I start to think that each of the anonimo bronze might have a slight different finish or something, check out the pictures below - pictures are pull from martin pulli's website - the patina on the argos in blue and black both look spotty like mine. Black one is a lot less spotty, but the blue looks exactly like mine when I first got it. I know that humidity and environment might play a key role, but I don't suppose Martin has got different climate conditions in his store where he store his Anonimos. Look at the spotty bronzes versus the nice and even ones, there's gotta be a reason for that.
> 
> BTW, just cleaned up my argo. now it's pretty much spotty less. I am waiting to see how the patina comes back. will post pictures afterwards.


It sure was, hence why I'm not so keen to ship it back. I'd rather hold onto it and foot the bill for the repairs.

You may be right about the bronze, perhaps a difference in batches? My old Nautilo was a lot more patchy than this is, but I'm not so sure this piece has had a lot of exposure to the elements. In an old thread it was also mentioned that the Japanese LE was pre-aged as the Japanese market were not find of the ageing process on the Bronze pieces, so that may also be a contributing factor. I quite like that they're all different, it's one of the big appeals of the bronze for me (though I know others do not). With that in mind though, I really do like the uniform pattern mine has. The colour is just fantastic!

Some pieces may also have been handled more than others, hence the disparity in Martin's images. That Bronze San Marco on the end is just so tempting too...



timefleas said:


> Looks good, and good luck with the crown issue. The strap appears to be identical to the one that comes with the Japan Edition of the Sailor Diver, padded and supple, right out of the box--my favorite Kodiak so far.


Thanks Peter. It does indeed look to be the same one, and you were right, it's an absolute cracker, so long as you don't have a wrist bigger than 7.5 inches. I just scrape in ;-)


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Dane is not anymore Anonimo Australia same history like here in Usa... Send me on facebook your phone number in oder to Igor can contact you !

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## phunky_monkey

Shall do Nelson, thanks!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Update: Have spoken with Igor here in Aus, should hopefully be fixed shortly


----------



## DDD3333

Wow, that patina certainly is something else, lovely - even and subtle, congratulations (I love the Fleur de Lis also).

Though it is not always the case, many Anonimo seem to patina in a very uniform manner. Is this because most owners, due to the expense, case/strap design, (and the fact that Anonimo lead the field to some degree with bronze cases) just let them patina naturally? The only other comparable finish I have seen has been with some Bulgari cases. Is it a higher quality bronze alloy than the ubiquitous CuSn8?

I can't imagine that many Anonimo owners were using Liver of Sulpher to accelerate the process let alone throwing them in bags of boiled eggs -but they really seem to be in a different class.


----------



## whywatch9

i read in a article somewhere(it's also mentioned here in forum before) that anonimo bronze is treated with special finish so that they patina evenly and slowly. I think it was in a interview with montre24. Mine argo was probably a display model, so i might have been touch by many many hands and left on a display for years, but i'm not sure that isn't the same scenario as to people just wear the watch daily for the same amount of time. Anybody has any experience about the difference in bronze patina in daily wear versus occasional wear?

or argo was just the earlier bronze model? made with older technic?

That strap on the JP LE is something really looks nice.


----------



## Akerue

phunky_monkey said:


> Update: Have spoken with Igor here in Aus, should hopefully be fixed shortly


Heya Dane,

Beautiful watch! love it.

Igor is fantastic. He will have it fixed for you in no time!

I had the same issue trying to contact via Anonimo Australia earlier this year, but had no issues when Nelson put me in direct contact with Igor.

Damn. Now I need to get myself a bronze Nimo......


----------



## phunky_monkey

DDD3333 said:


> Wow, that patina certainly is something else, lovely - even and subtle, congratulations (I love the Fleur de Lis also).
> 
> Though it is not always the case, many Anonimo seem to patina in a very uniform manner. Is this because most owners, due to the expense, case/strap design, (and the fact that Anonimo lead the field to some degree with bronze cases) just let them patina naturally? The only other comparable finish I have seen has been with some Bulgari cases. Is it a higher quality bronze alloy than the ubiquitous CuSn8?
> 
> I can't imagine that many Anonimo owners were using Liver of Sulpher to accelerate the process let alone throwing them in bags of boiled eggs -but they really seem to be in a different class.


Thank you :-!

I wonder if it forms this particular patina due to the pre-ageing of the piece by Anonimo, or by the virtue that it has never been polished at all and therefore retains its full coating?? Either way, really happy with the result!



whywatch9 said:


> i read in a article somewhere(it's also mentioned here in forum before) that anonimo bronze is treated with special finish so that they patina evenly and slowly. I think it was in a interview with montre24. Mine argo was probably a display model, so i might have been touch by many many hands and left on a display for years, but i'm not sure that isn't the same scenario as to people just wear the watch daily for the same amount of time. Anybody has any experience about the difference in bronze patina in daily wear versus occasional wear?
> 
> or argo was just the earlier bronze model? made with older technic?
> 
> That strap on the JP LE is something really looks nice.


Perhaps yours had been touched, then polished on regular occassions, creating the pattern hat you now have? I find it very interesting how there is so much variation, really adds character in my eyes.

The strap is certainly a winner. I may remove it for the time being in lieu of a rubber strap as it's getting quite hot here, but I imagine it will be very nice once it has had a chance to break in the supports.



Akerue said:


> Heya Dane,
> 
> Beautiful watch! love it.
> 
> Igor is fantastic. He will have it fixed for you in no time!
> 
> I had the same issue trying to contact via Anonimo Australia earlier this year, but had no issues when Nelson put me in direct contact with Igor.
> 
> Damn. Now I need to get myself a bronze Nimo......


Hey Adrian! Thanks mate, really digging it. I've dropped it around to a watchmaker today, so hopefully it will be back Mon/Tue 

Igor was fantastic once again, and if for some reason my local guy can't have it sorted he said he will take care of it without issue.

Resisting the lure of the bronze is futile mate...give in! :-!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Just thought I'd update you guys. I took the watch to my local watchmaker, and he found that the SW200 movement was beyond repair. It had damage from old oil (which was as we expected) and the pinion on the winding wheel had sheared clean in half! This is of course no fault of Anonimo's, or the sellers in my opinion as nobody was to know. The watch is 5 years old, despite being purchased new, and sitting around for all that time with no movement had obviously taken its toll. 

The seller was absolutely fantastic throughout the process of dealing with this issue, and we ended up coming to an arrangement to have a new movement installed locally. This was my preferred option over sending it back to the 'states as I wanted to keep the piece due to its rarity, and shipping back and forth with taxes is a costly exercise. 

So, a new movement has been ordered and we'll fit it in the new year. It really will be as good as new then :-!

Big thanks to Nelson for tracking down the movement for me, thanks mate.


----------



## timefleas

So, it looks like "new old stock" may not necessarily be a good thing in the watch world--I have never heard of modern lubricants drying out to such a drastic extent--I thought they were supposed to have a much longer "shelf" life. Live and learn. Good luck with the new movement.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Definitely mate. I think when buying NOS it's best to budget for at least a service to ensure all is as it should be and avoid potential damage like what has occurred with my piece.


----------



## Jebhut

timefleas said:


> So, it looks like "new old stock" may not necessarily be a good thing in the watch world--I have never heard of modern lubricants drying out to such a drastic extent--I thought they were supposed to have a much longer "shelf" life. Live and learn. Good luck with the new movement.


You're right about modern lubricants/'shelf' life - 5 years not that long. This was not an oil issue...

Beauty though!


----------



## Akerue

Sucks to hear that mate, but good news that the problem is easily resolved. 

Really highlights another benefit of ETA/Sellita over in-house movements. Busted movement = replace movement.. easy. 

Hope everything gets sorted out smoothly for you and the watch starts ticking again soon.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks mate. Most definitely, glad it was a $200 movement instead of an in-house job! Really is a big advantage in my eyes, and a reason why I'm not so much of a movement snob. I do like a nicely decorated and functioning in-house, but it definitely comes at a price.

For this one all we have to do is swap out some parts such as the rotor and she'll be as good as the day it left the workshop :-!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Dane anytime my friend glad that your issue has been solved... is a keeper man !

I don't think so that they... Anonimo is performing a different technic... is just an example of what our friend whywatch9 said : fingers, grease hands, climate and how they are stored all this cause a different reaction also at different temperatures.

They state... Anonimo again, they do a special treatment to retard the oxidation of the bronze ( Patina ) read below :

Topper Jewelers. Authorized Dealers of Omega, Ball, Bremont, Zenith, Glashütte Original, Tacori, Marco Bicego and many more


----------



## phunky_monkey

...and she's back! Big thanks to everyone who assisted, it is most appreciated :-! The movement has been fully rebuilt utilising a brand new Sellita SW200 and runs perfectly.

Popped it onto the 'nimo rubber with deployant as it's pretty dang hot down here. I really like the combo, and it's very comfortable. Really happy to have this one back, and glad I managed to keep it instead of returning it.


----------



## Bozz_Keren

@*phunky_monkey* 
nicee work, i like the newly polished case, is it complimentary?


----------



## phunky_monkey

I think given the movement replacement that took place that the existing patina was most likely showing some marks. I assume he gave it a slight polish, but nothing that we spoke of. Hopefully the patina returns in the same uniform way as before...fingers crossed!


----------



## predapio

Looks great. Still miss my Polluce, even though at the time, I didn't like it that much.


----------



## Stonechild

That Bronze Dino Zei, Amazing...


----------



## stew77

*Woo Hoo phunky!!!! *|>*

Man, I absolutely love this EXTREMELY rare version! (Just look at it...very cool simplicity here IMO). Great to hear that everything ended very well indeed!

Enjoy it buddy, and no doubt you will have fun breaking in the patina on this great one!!! *


----------



## phunky_monkey

stew77 said:


> *Woo Hoo phunky!!!! *|>*
> 
> Man, I absolutely love this EXTREMELY rare version! (Just look at it...very cool simplicity here IMO). Great to hear that everything ended very well indeed!
> 
> Enjoy it buddy, and no doubt you will have fun breaking in the patina on this great one!!! *


Thanks mate!

I'm really enjoying this one, and teamed up with the rubber strap it is super comfortable. It also seems to be a big hit with other watch-appreciators. I haven't had as many comments on a watch since the Pro Crono, and even had a watch dealer in KL comment on it as I was trying on some Reversos. Apparently he used to be an Anonimo dealer, but cited a lack or marketing as to why he no longer did (take note Anonimo...).

Anyways, enough of my ramblings. It's a keeper, and I'm loving every minute of it


----------



## phunky_monkey

Another pic of this Italian beauty :-!


----------



## stew77

phunky_monkey said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I'm really enjoying this one, and teamed up with the rubber strap it is super comfortable. It also seems to be a big hit with other watch-appreciators. I haven't had as many comments on a watch since the Pro Crono, and even had a watch dealer in KL comment on it as I was trying on some Reversos. Apparently he used to be an Anonimo dealer, but cited a lack or marketing as to why he no longer did (take note Anonimo...).
> 
> Anyways, enough of my ramblings. It's a keeper, and I'm loving every minute of it


*
Really great piece and great updated pic with a little espresso enjoyment!

The Pro Chrono is about as good as it gets, so no worries there...would love to add a Pro case (chrono or standard) at any time in the future. Great stuff! *


----------



## phunky_monkey

:-!

The Pro case is just fantastic, and I really miss my Pro Crono. Will definitely get my hands on another in the future, it's still the ultimate Anonimo in my eyes.


----------



## phunky_monkey

With all this uncertainty, I thought something a bit more positive was in order...something in the order of a 'Patina Update' :-!

Below are some images taken of my Mille just now. Coming along quite nicely I must say!


----------



## SBD

Love that version and the patina is coming along great!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Really digging it. Now for a new strap!

ps Love the signature :-!


----------



## phunky_monkey

Is it that time again? Patina update, and a new strap :-!


----------



## whywatch9

Thanks for the pictures, Dane! keep 'em coming! so it's about 5 month+ now, seems like the patina process is not that aggressive. Did you take it under water from time to time?


----------



## phunky_monkey

Pleasure :-!

Yep, I'd say it's been about 5 months now, and it d seem to be particulalrly aggressive. I think it would be even less so if it hadn't received a light polish when I had the movement repaired as at the time it had a very uniform, dark coating which I think is due to it being stored for so many years. Now the spots are starting to appear and it is becoming more like my old Nautilo.

I haven't really exposed it to water, and definitely not salt water, so I think this may be why it is slower to develop.


----------



## stew77

phunky_monkey said:


> Pleasure :-!
> 
> Yep, I'd say it's been about 5 months now, and it d seem to be particulalrly aggressive. I think it would be even less so if it hadn't received a light polish when I had the movement repaired as at the time it had a very uniform, dark coating which I think is due to it being stored for so many years. Now the spots are starting to appear and it is becoming more like my old Nautilo.
> 
> I haven't really exposed it to water, and definitely not salt water, so I think this may be why it is slower to develop.


*Looks great Dane! In my experience with my Bronze Polluce 10 Anni (which has seen a fair amount of salt water exposure over multiple vacations...the ocean exposure will definitely yield a more uniform, dark appearance to your ultra-sweet Millemetri Japan LE...man I really love this one!). Even exposing it 'as is' to some ocean time with the mild spots that you are seeing now will really darken and even things out IMO.

**I think it looks great and I continue to be a huge fan of this sweet LE dial!
**
No intent to hi-jack your thread, but here's a shot of my 10 Anni Bronze with a fair amount of play time in the ocean. Got to love that sweet Anonimo Bronze IMO!
*







*

Cheers,
Chris*


----------



## abmw

stew77 said:


> *Looks great Dane! In my experience with my Bronze Polluce 10 Anni (which has seen a fair amount of salt water exposure over multiple vacations...the ocean exposure will definitely yield a more uniform, dark appearance to your ultra-sweet Millemetri Japan LE...man I really love this one!). Even exposing it 'as is' to some ocean time with the mild spots that you are seeing now will really darken and even things out IMO.
> 
> **I think it looks great and I continue to be a huge fan of this sweet LE dial!
> **
> No intent to hi-jack your thread, but here's a shot of my 10 Anni Bronze with a fair amount of play time in the ocean. Got to love that sweet Anonimo Bronze IMO!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris*


Nice polluce. Btw, since you mentioned you actually wore yours into the ocean, did your skin ever react to the bronze on the case? I know the caseback is stainless steel but the skin still could touch parts of the bronze case. I have bronze polluce myself but the only water its ever touched is the tapwater from the sink.


----------



## phunky_monkey

stew77 said:


> *Looks great Dane! In my experience with my Bronze Polluce 10 Anni (which has seen a fair amount of salt water exposure over multiple vacations...the ocean exposure will definitely yield a more uniform, dark appearance to your ultra-sweet Millemetri Japan LE...man I really love this one!). Even exposing it 'as is' to some ocean time with the mild spots that you are seeing now will really darken and even things out IMO.
> 
> **I think it looks great and I continue to be a huge fan of this sweet LE dial!
> **
> No intent to hi-jack your thread, but here's a shot of my 10 Anni Bronze with a fair amount of play time in the ocean. Got to love that sweet Anonimo Bronze IMO!
> **
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris*


Thanks Chris!

Your patina is just fantastic, really love the deep, even tone that you've achieved. I actually was quite disappointed when my watchmaker gave my Mille a slight polish as the previous patina was amongst the best I've seen. I might try exposing it to some salt water as you've mentioned as I like it to be dark, but prefer it not to be spotty.

Love that Polluce mate - looks absolutely brilliant :-!


----------



## glengoyne17

Great pics and what a superb watch!

Here a pic to compare patina. I bought one of the original bronze polluces last year, never worn before. Had a few years to age and aged very even, no spots at all.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phunky_monkey

Thanks for the kind words!

The patina that's developed on yours is fantastic - very uniform. I forgot how much I love these bronze pieces. Watching them develop over time is fantastic, and it just adds so much character to the watch. I'm wearing mine again today :-!


----------



## stew77

abmw said:


> Nice polluce. Btw, since you mentioned you actually wore yours into the ocean, did your skin ever react to the bronze on the case? I know the caseback is stainless steel but the skin still could touch parts of the bronze case. I have bronze polluce myself but the only water its ever touched is the tapwater from the sink.


*
Thanks for the kind words on my Polluce abmw. *:-!* Regarding your question...no skin reactions at all. I know skin reactions can be be a very personal thing, but I've had no issues/reactions with any of my bronze pieces (all either have a ss or Ti caseback), but no skin reactions to the bronze alloy at all which tends to come in contact with my wrist at the edges of the case.*


----------

